# Withdrawal time milk for soap making?



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've treated a doe for worms prior to breeding. Is it ok to use the milk that I would normally discard during the withdrawal period for soap making? Personally, I don't make soap, but I have a friend who does, and we need to know.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not use any milk that is from any kind of treatment besides minerals and vitamins. That is just me. There have been arguments from both sides that make sense BUT will the person making the soap feel comfortable selling soap that has dewormer in it?

Tam


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll have to ask her. I discarded the first 24 hours anyway.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with Tam. I just dump it. I don't want that in my soap or lotion, just like I don't want to drink it. I'm pretty sure that my customers don't, either.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Can do! Thanks.


----------

